# Williamsburg Fishing?



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Where are some good places to fish the surf in Virginia around the Williamsburg area? I will be there next weekend for a wedding and would like to get in some fishing. Thanks.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Not much in the way of surf fishing there since the closest bodies of water are the James and Chickahominy Rivers. You could head down the Colonial Parkway though and hit up either the James or York Rivers. There are a couple of other posts here saying that the York has been producing some striper. Take a look at Google Earth and you can get a general idea of the layout of land vs water and which way to go.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

in your town they have a thing that i wouldnt really call a pier but it is and the best part is is that it is free and is a T.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

I have had moderate luck fishing Indian Fields on the creek side of the bridge. I can't say that I would rush out there because it has always been a slow bite there for me, but I have managed some decent Croaker, Blues, and Spot. I have heard that there are striper there, but have yet to see them. But that is the only place near Williamsburg that I have fished. 

I hope this helps.

Thom






outfishin28 said:


> Where are some good places to fish the surf in Virginia around the Williamsburg area? I will be there next weekend for a wedding and would like to get in some fishing. Thanks.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

05 grand slam said:


> in your town they have a thing that i wouldnt really call a pier but it is and the best part is is that it is free and is a T.


Are you talking about the little pier at the Rt 5 bridge? You'd be surprised what lurks in those waters by the bridge. They're big, blue, have whiskers, and can easily get up to 60-70+ pounds.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i dono i was just rideing through town this summer and i happened to see a small pier that is only maby 50ft long and make a T its in the colonial part of town near jamst town fort on a beach with jettiesso that wave dont erode it


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh. You're talking about College Creek and the little park off of Henry St. Not much there that I know of, but I've wanted to explore it with a yak. The place I'm talking about is down Rt 5 towards Charles City. Two totally different areas.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yah i thought we were talking about 2 different places but good luck to you my friend :fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

05 grand slam said:


> i dono i was just rideing through town this summer and i happened to see a small pier that is only maby 50ft long and make a T its in the colonial part of town near jamst town fort on a beach with jettiesso that wave dont erode it





basstardo said:


> Oh. You're talking about College Creek and the little park off of Henry St. Not much there that I know of, but I've wanted to explore it with a yak. The place I'm talking about is down Rt 5 towards Charles City. Two totally different areas.


I doubt he is talking about College Creek since there is no beach or jetties there. Am curious where he is talking about as it seems like it would be new to me.

Only place that fits that bill would be the pier at Yorktown.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog, if you drive out of CW on Henry St (the one in front of the Law School...I think it's Henry) going towards 199, there is a little park on the right hand side just before you round the curve to go up to 199. There is a little pier there at the end of the park. The park is really nothing more than a parking lot though with the viewing pier. I've fished there before, but throwing jigs didn't get me anything. The water is only about 1-2 feet deep with the tide all the way up. I could see pups being in there if they went that far up river.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Only place that fits that bill would be the pier at Yorktown.


Actually, now that I think about what he wrote, you might be right. 05, you sure you were near Jamestown and not Yorktown?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> Cdog, if you drive out of CW on Henry St (the one in front of the Law School...I think it's Henry) going towards 199, there is a little park on the right hand side just before you round the curve to go up to 199. There is a little pier there at the end of the park. The park is really nothing more than a parking lot though with the viewing pier. I've fished there before, but throwing jigs didn't get me anything. The water is only about 1-2 feet deep with the tide all the way up. I could see pups being in there if they went that far up river.


I've caught some cats there chunking bait in the middle of the creek. Tried cast netting bait a couple times but never had much luck.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

it was near james town island and my dad said we were in yourk town and i saw a sign that said yourk town and i was at the yourk town battle feild a miniut before that so yes it is yourk town


----------



## rip_fc3 (Nov 18, 2006)

whats wrong w/ "YOURK TOWN"???


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

were trying to figuer out where the pier their is nothing is worng with it


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

well for starters, I believe there are a few things wrong with 'yourk town'...but to each his own


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*spell check*

Yorktown. one wourd.

You are definitely referring to the Yorktown pier. T-shaped with jetties, breaks, public beaches and located near the battlefields.

Not much action there IMO but haven't been there for several months. Might be some spot or a striper hanging around.

Good luck.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

really they ceatch that up their?? I had no clue


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this is probably the pier u are talking about. It's on route 5 past jamestown and its beside the judith stewart dresser bridge next the to the campground. I have fished that place and will tell you there have been some whiskered creatures known to dwell in these waters over 10 years ago. here is a pic of it off google earth for all to see.
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/jamestownpier-copy.jpg">


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Cdog said:


> I doubt he is talking about College Creek since there is no beach or jetties there. Am curious where he is talking about as it seems like it would be new to me.
> 
> Only place that fits that bill would be the pier at Yorktown.


there is a pier to fish off of at college creek or at least it looks like one from the road go down S.Henry until you see the park


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

redneckranger said:


> there is a pier to fish off of at college creek or at least it looks like one from the road go down S.Henry until you see the park


Yeah I know, I use to practice with my heaver there and cast net bait.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

I have gone there a few after work nothing too much down there this time of year but in the summer i was catching bait spot and croacker


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

basstardo said:


> Oh. You're talking about College Creek and the little park off of Henry St. Not much there that I know of, but I've wanted to explore it with a yak. The place I'm talking about is down Rt 5 towards Charles City. Two totally different areas.


that is Chickahominy its a great shad/ catfish spot

caught a 45lb channel out of there back in Aug


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I doubt it was a channel cat. More likely a blue cat as that river is loaded with them. A 45 lb channel is a state record fish. The current state channel cat record is 31 lbs 8 oz.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

i could be wrong on the species they look similar


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes they sure do. Either way, a 45 lb blue is a heck of a nice fish. :beer: That river is loaded with 'em.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Yea too bad at that size they taste god awful. Too much work not enough reward


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

no thats not one im talking about its not even near that big


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

the Yorktown pier is allright really i would take them up too the Chick more likely to catch something up there than at Yorktown


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

redneckranger said:


> Yea too bad at that size they taste god awful. Too much work not enough reward


The big fish are not only mushy and soft, but they're LOADED with chemicals. Those big boys probably have enough chemicals in them that you'd be better off cooking some catfish from a store and pouring a thermometer over the meat. 

I will say, even thought they taste like chit, they're still fun to catch.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Im not saying they ain't just really saying no reward for the work(plus at that size theys a bitch to release)


----------

